# does 1995 hard body have cabin filter?



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I have had a bad odor inside my truck, kinda like a musky or mold smell, stinks, I have read that the 1995 hard body doesnt have cabin filter then some say it does. So does it have one? If it does is it located in behind the glove box in side the blower motor box I guess?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

alot of times varments move into the blower box..

look into and clean it ..

also ozium is a very good sanitizer...


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Had a nice decaying squirrel in there.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

wow nice find ..soap and water the box the spray a hole can of ozium air sanitizer in the truck ,let it idle (with the heat on full )for about an hour ..repeat if necessary..

i had found a mouse family in mine that had died..

the smell is death on a stick...


----------



## jizzinyoface (Jan 28, 2010)

i bleached mine...lol and then i sprayed a bunch of stuff on it and it smelt good after a few days


----------

